# Favorite fish



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering what is your favorite fish to eat?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like catfish.... pcb filled from Utah Lake usually.  Next would probably be trout... especially if the meat is nice and pink. It makes great ordoerves (sp) when you cook in in tinfoil over a campfire and serve chunks of meat on a saltine with tartar sauce. Dang... now I'm drooling.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

1. halibut
2. tie between grayling and small brook trout out of a cold clearwater stream.
3. salmon
4. rainbow out of red creek res.
5. beer battered catfish

i haven't ever tried walleye but hear they taste amazing also.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Species from Utah:

1. Bear Lake Cutthroat from Strawberry Reservoir (22 inches or more). When they're roasted just right in a butter bath (like any trout), the meat slides right off the bone and the spur bone between the rib and spine doesn't break off in the meat very easily. Add some Montreal Steak seasoning or some lemon pepper and you're set. Mmmm.

2. Cutthroat from Currant Creek taste fantastic and are beautiful to look at.

3. A big rainbow from Scofield or Strawberry tastes great. Tiger trout of 16 or more inches are also quite tasty and are always welcome table fare.

4. Brooks and browns are on the bottom of my trout list, but I still enjoy them. I'd just rather sink my teeth into a nice cutt or a bow. I prefer pink over orange.

I don't particularly like warm water species, but perch tastes fine and pike aren't bad either. Never tried catfish from utah, my one walleye experience was awful (but I'd let someone who knows the way cook for me, wink, wink), white bass suck, and I think I ate a smallie out of Deer Creek a long time ago that tasted pretty much like a perch.

Any fish in general:

Probably a tie between several types of saltwater fish. I really like Salmon, Fresh Tuna, and Halibut. Cooked anyway.

To truly taste a fish, it's best to try a raw slice of it (sashimi) and my favorites in that respect are Salmon, Tuna, and Eel.

Other fish I like are Orange Roughy, cod, shark, swordfish, and some others.

Mmm, fish. Yum. Octopus and Calamari aren't bad either, if they count.

Oh yeah...Canned sardines on a wheat thin while watching football. Good stuff there. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have never had perch or walleye...so I will have to go with what I have had.

1. Fresh grilled Salmon
2. Halibut
3. Catfish


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Halibut cus there are no bones about it!!! They are the best done on the 'que in a tin foil bath tub with butter and lemons on top!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lobster YUMMY! Occasionally a fresh brook trout caught out of a high moutian stream or lake cooked over a fire in butter and garlic salt!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Well if lobster were a fish, I'd be with you Orvis, that's my favorite food.  

Fish wise, I'd say walleye then halibut, then bluegill. Can't stand trout or salmon so I don't even eat those anymore. If you like halibut, you will like walleye because there is little difference in taste. I actually like the eyes a bit better though.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH, someone must have really fudged over the walleye you ate if it turned out that bad. I agree with you on shark, I forgot to mention them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

1. Salmon grilled on a cedar plank and basted with limes and butter.

2. Brook trout caught from a clear alpine lake and fried over a campfire with lemon, butter and dill.

3. Halibut grilled with lemon and cajun spices.

4. Walleye or Perch fillets battered in flour and crushed corn flakes with cajun spices then fried golden brown. I agree with Nibble, Walleye/Perch is very similar to Halibut to my tastes.

5. Beer battered whitefish fried golden brown in oil and served with malt vinegar and tartar sauce.

I'm HUNGRY now.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I had some catfish (cajun style) that was best fish I've ever tasted . I can't think of any fish I don't like. I don't think I could eat a carp _/O .I would like to try shark someday I hear they taste like a surfboard :lol:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

1) Ahi
2) Ono
3) o'paka'paka
4) Mahi mahi
5) Uku


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> LOAH, someone must have really fudged over the walleye you ate if it turned out that bad. I agree with you on shark, I forgot to mention them.


You're right. I should've thrown it back because it wasn't that big, but it was hooked pretty badly. I can't fillet worth a ****, don't know the bone structure, and never eaten one prior to that. I gutted it and fried it in an oily frying pan hoping for the best.

The meat was pasty and full of bones in places that I didn't expect bones. Those bones were like glass, too. They broke right off inside the meat and I had a hell of a time trying to get a good bite without any.

If I were to catch a nice sized walleye and someone who knew what they were doing filleted it for me, I'm sure my experience would be different. I'm no stranger to beer batter and I know some pretty tasty egg wash tricks, too. I just can't fillet anything without ruining it, so I don't.

My experience with that walleye (just caught it 2 wks ago) was that it tasted like the white bass I caught next to the dump. _/O

Considering how much everybody seems to prize their flavor, I definitely need to try it again, filleted.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> I had some catfish (cajun style) that was best fish I've ever tasted . I can't think of any fish I don't like. I don't think I could eat a carp _/O .I would like to try shark someday I hear they taste like a surfboard :lol:


THe shark I've eaten has been a firm white meat... blacktip I believe.... not positive though. I do remember being excited to eat "shark" and I remember it being really good.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> You're right. I should've thrown it back because it wasn't that big, but it was hooked pretty badly. I can't fillet worth a ****, don't know the bone structure, and never eaten one prior to that. I gutted it and fried it in an oily frying pan hoping for the best.
> 
> The meat was pasty and full of bones in places that I didn't expect bones. Those bones were like glass, too. They broke right off inside the meat and I had a hell of a time trying to get a good bite without any.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I've never tried to fillet the smaller walleye, but the bigger ones are easy to fillet and they are good eating. Some will say the bigger fish aren't good to eat, but the 8 and 10 lbers were good. My brother in law cooked them up in some kind of batter and fried em, he also made some killer tartar sauce. Best fish I've ever eaten. Nowaday though I will put walleye of that size back in the water to spawn again, but being that those were my first trophy sized game fish and I was alone when I caught them and without a camera, there was no way I was going to put them back.
If it was two weeks ago you caught that eye, did you catch it through the ice?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> 1) Ahi
> 2) Ono
> 3) o'paka'paka
> 4) Mahi mahi
> 5) Uku


I'm assuming you didn't catch these at Deer Creek.  I've been trying like crazy, but I haven't been able to catch any o'paka'paka out there yet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nibble-

No, I didn't catch the eye through the ice. I was surprised to catch it on a dead worm (all I had...fresh and cold, but dead and limp) out of my lunch break creek.

I dropped the dead worm in thinking "Yeah, right", and then my line started moving funny. Sure enough, I had a fish. I thought it would be a big brown (normally what I catch there) or a carp, but it was a skinny 14 inch walleye. 3rd walleye for me...All from the same creek.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool, I need a lunch spot like that.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Wahoo (ono)
Yellowfin tuna (ahi)
dorado (Mahi)
sockeye (reds)
halibut (Chickens)

All fresh caught, Once they have been frozen there is not much sense eating them.
Utah fish, I like walleye and perch.

Keep the wind at your back


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I like Cat fish the best and then pink meated trout followed by perch.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Perch or Walleyes hands down as far as fish I catch get in this state.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> LOAH, someone must have really fudged over the walleye you ate if it turned out that bad.


My number one favorites are, Walleye, and Yellow Perch, in that order. 
Second, SMB, LMB, Channel Cats from Lake Powell, Crappies had soft mushy meat, but weren't bad.
Third, Trout.
Last of all, *NOTHING,* from Poo-tah urinal Lake.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Golfish said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > LOAH, someone must have really fudged over the walleye you ate if it turned out that bad.
> ...


+1 on the "poo-tah lake"...I have personally never eatin anything from utah lake, nor do I dare :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are missing out. Most of the catfish I eat come from there.... and they're great. I also have eaten walleye from there. Buddy caught them in a bass tourney and brought them home. We just foil wrapped em with lemon and spice, threw them on the grill and chowed down. Good stuff...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Scallops--I know they are not fish, and didn't know how much I liked them until I ate them in Boston last week. I was there for eight days and ate seafood every day!! Awesome trip  also ate my first whole lobster while I was there it was mm-grreatt!


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Scallops are fish... shellfish. They swim in schools, migrate and feed on other living things, close enough for me ; )
So tasty!!!! 

Favorite fish... Aji; Horse mackerel, or Kohada; Gizzard Shad.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> Scallops are fish... shellfish. They swim in schools, migrate and feed on other living things, close enough for me ; )
> So tasty!!!!
> 
> Favorite fish... Aji; Horse mackerel, or Kohada; Gizzard Shad.


I stand corrected  whatever they may be, I know one thing they are G.D. yummy *OOO*


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Sturgeon, We use to fish for them all year when I lived near S.F. When someone would get one in the slot (between 4 feet and 6 feet) we would all have meat for a few months. 

My 7 footer weighed in at over 140 but we had to throw her back.

Battered and deep fried it does not get much better.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="F/V Gulf Ventur":23tecy2w]Scallops are fish... shellfish. They swim in schools, migrate and feed on other living things, close enough for me ; )
> So tasty!!!!
> 
> Favorite fish... Aji; Horse mackerel, or Kohada; Gizzard Shad.


I stand corrected  whatever they may be, I know one thing they are G.D. yummy *OOO*[/quote:23tecy2w]

Not correction ya, just a sarcastic remark, soory...

I agree 100% sooo goood!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> You guys are missing out. Most of the catfish I eat come from there.... and they're great. I also have eaten walleye from there. Buddy caught them in a bass tourney and brought them home. We just foil wrapped em with lemon and spice, threw them on the grill and chowed down. Good stuff...


My buddy used to catch a lot of walleye by the bubble-up with some weird look'in lures, he like to marinate his fish for 24 hours and bbq them...He alway's invited me over to eat them, but, I just couldn't...   _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Golfish said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > LOAH, someone must have really fudged over the walleye you ate if it turned out that bad.
> ...


I'm the same way, I won't take anything that comes out of that giant outhouse. I fushed it a few times, but always catch and release.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Golfish said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nibble Nuts":cbfiv8v7]LOAH, someone must have really fudged over the walleye you ate if it turned out that bad.
> ...


I'm the same way, I won't take anything that comes out of that giant outhouse. I fushed it a few times, but always catch and release.[/quote:cbfiv8v7]

+1 I catch and release everything out of there except carp...they just end up being used for bait or fertilizer somewhere :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":1uujai10][quote="F/V Gulf Ventur":1uujai10]Scallops are fish... shellfish. They swim in schools, migrate and feed on other living things, close enough for me ; )
> So tasty!!!!
> 
> Favorite fish... Aji; Horse mackerel, or Kohada; Gizzard Shad.


I stand corrected  whatever they may be, I know one thing they are G.D. yummy *OOO*[/quote:1uujai10]

Not correction ya, just a sarcastic remark, soory...

I agree 100% sooo goood![/quote:1uujai10]
I picked up on it just playin along


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

alaskan pollock is my fish of choice


----------

